# Kent 3 tube practice amp Help



## RitzRed (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 3 tube Kent amp it was sent to me with the tubes taken out they all have the same amount of pins and all 3 tubes fit in any of the 3 sockets. does anyone know where each tube is supposed to go ? the tubes are 12AV6,of witch I think is supposed to be a 12AU6 but I am not sure. then there is a 50C5, and a 35W4 I am guessing that the 12AV6 goes in the socket with the wire from the on/off/tone switch running to it if anyone knows where these tubes are supposed to go please let me know


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

These amps were very similar and usually the 35W4 was on the fuse/indicator side, the 50C5 in the middle with a wire (blue) to the output transformer and the 12 volt tube wired to the jacks.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

And......it may be one of those very dangerous transformerless amps,so if it is,please be safe and install an isolation transformer so you don't electrocute yourself!


----------



## Claing (Jul 22, 2021)

That amp will kill you. Daisy chain window maker keep the box throw out the guts


----------



## Claing (Jul 22, 2021)

Claing said:


> That amp will kill you. Daisy chain window maker keep the box throw out the guts


But be careful even off could still hold a charge


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Claing said:


> That amp will kill you. Daisy chain window maker keep the box throw out the guts


It was 9 years ago........


----------

